# How old are rats generally when they're sold from pet stores?



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

Just curious...got my two boys from a UK pet store 3 weeks ago and would like to figure out when their birthday is


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Post a picture of them near common place objects and we can give a guess 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

I think I managed to attach a picture from the first week I had them... So, 3 weeks ago. I can try and get some better ones later but they're both asleep  This is a picture of Ernie (if it worked!) who is actually the slightly larger of the two x


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Id say about four months, but well need a better picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

Ok thanks  Did you mean in the picture or now (3 weeks later)? The woman in the shop didn't know but seemed to think they were between 5 and 8 weeks... Will try and get a bigger pic. Thanks again x


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

I just took these - tried to get him by the sky remote (don't know if it's the same size in the US?).. It's Ernie again (the bigger one). Another reason I'd like to know how old they are is they seem to be sleeping more the past couple of days and I'm wondering if it's because of their age and that they're having a growth spurt. X


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

He looks right around 3 months. My boys are 5/6 months and are huge. I also have 2 9 week old boys and they are the length of my hand not including tail.


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Lestan82 - it's annoying not knowing how old they are! Do your 9 week olds sleep a lot? That's all mine seem to be doing at the moment and I'm a bit worried. They were getting all adventurous when out but now they just hide in my jumper. Sleeping more in their cage too x


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

. I have one 9 week old that mostly stays hidden, he is the shy reserved one. And the other is very outgoing and curious. All of mine sleep most of the day and become more active at night when everyone is home and its noisy and chaotic.


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

Ok thanks. I'm quite often around during the day and get them out as much as I can (when they're awake!)... Maybe they're just developing their personalities... It's weird because I would have had Bert pegged as the outgoing one but now he seems the most skittish x


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you get them from a chain pet shop?

I'd say about 10-13 weeks old, though he looks a skinny thing, i'd add in some high protien meals. A lot of pet shops dont feed there youngsters right so they dont grow as quickly as a well nourished baby would.

He's not bad though, i met 2 lovely little babies from another member on here that they got from what turned out to be a feeder breeder. They can't have been much over 4 weeks old and were tiny and really thin. Very lucky they'd gone to a home where they will get looked after. Some people shouldnt be allowed to keep never mind breed animals


----------



## Toblerina (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Isamurat.. Yes they were from a UK chain pet store... Not the best place I now know. I'll feed them more protein.. At the moment apart from rat nuggets I give them watermelon, bits of veg and sunflower seeds as treats.


----------

